

Dice Loaded Against Public in Canada's Copyright Term Extension - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/04/dice-loaded-against-public-canadas-copyright-term-extension

======
themartorana
It's interesting to see corporate interests flexing their muscle
internationally. It's so easy now, and almost no western country stands in
very much contrast to the other anymore.

Oh well. Canada used to seem like the last bastion of decent civilization.
Harper et al saw to that and seem to have murdered it good.

~~~
yuhong
Personally, I hope the Charter challenge against "Fair" Election Act (that has
serious problems) will help, particularly in the next election.

------
MichaelGG
> "In just a few short years, songs we recorded in the late 1960s will no
> longer have copyright protection in Canada.”

... So? Did the fact that the copyright would expire around 2020 stop you from
creating? No? What was the driving reason then? Why does an extension help
create incentives - why did these incentives disappear over the past couple
decades?

------
anonbanker
I fully expect this to become law without anyone I talk to in Canada knowing
about it.

~~~
bcj
It's not like there is much we can do about it :(

~~~
spiritplumber
Write your MPs?

How do referenda work in Canada?

~~~
bcj
I may, but the Canadian political landscape right now is one where the ruling
party has a majority so they can push through pretty much any bill they want.
Also the party has pretty much discouraged MPs from expressing any opinions
counter to the party line.

